

Coin Introduces Arduino-BLE Developer Kit - mmettler
http://blog.onlycoin.com/posts/2013/10/3/coin-arduino-ble-dev-kit

======
theunixbeard
For those who don't know, another reason why BLE is great is that you can make
Apple product hardware accessories without spending thousands of dollars on
MFi (made for iOS) certification like you had to do with regular bluetooth.
For those who want to get started sooner than December when coin launches, I
found this site useful: [http://blog.bluetooth-smart.com/2011/10/05/bluetooth-
low-ene...](http://blog.bluetooth-smart.com/2011/10/05/bluetooth-low-energy-
development-kits-2/)

------
recycledair
Great! I've been looking for an easy and affordable Arduino+BLE setup and this
seems to fit the bill.

------
vlaurenlee
This is awesome! Go open source hardware!

